# Keeping Up With Rashad McCants



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> *SLAM:* The Timberwolves are undefeated—so far—in 2009. Why do you think that is?
> *Rashad McCants:* It’s pretty much because of growth as a team. Everyone is starting to understand their roles and learn from the mistakes we made early on.
> 
> *SLAM:* Is there a different attitude in the locker room since Kevin McHale took over?
> ...


http://slamonline.com/online/nba/2009/01/keeping-up-with-rashad-mccants/


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Too bad his *** is as good as gone.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shad's my favourite wolf these days... cool guy in a bad situation.
Would be a good impact bench guy for a playoffs squad

will follow him closely this season and wherever he ends up after that


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I liked him the last few years...but this year has been horrid. his shot is terribly inconsistent and im glad he's been benched. maybe we can trade him by the deadline to get something?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

He is a horrible player with an awful attitude. I've been telling people this for the last two years but people were reluctant to accept that fact because he was one of our 1st round picks.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Trade him and expiring somewhere for a back-up 4/5.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

would the wolves cut their losses and try a project like O'bryant?

Obryant/Giddens(could go straight into mccants lack of a role)/Cassell (bought out) for Mccants?


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not sure McCants is what we need right now. He's an unreliable chucker, with a shaky attitude, that does not play defense. Our bench needs stability; McCants would just fall in line with the rest of the "what are we gonna get from you tonight?" crew.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm a huge Duke fan, so my hate for Tar Heels is strong, but for some reason I always really liked McCants. The guy can score some buckets when he's on, I'd like to see how he would preform in a different situation. And from the sounds of it, so would the T Wolves.


----------



## Stormy (Jan 25, 2009)

Dump McCants, this team is playing well without him. I also don't see how this team will be able to handle the rotation now that Carney's getting more deserving play time over him. Carney's athleticism is what we need for the 2nd team, and I suppose it is more fun to watch this team with Carney on the floor over McCants jacking up worthless 3 pointers.

His time in Minnesota is probably over but which team wants him so badly we do the trade? Close to zero, my best guess... Well, surprise me!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Welcome to the boards, Stormy! :cheers:


----------

